# Fudge and Misty



## MadCatz (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi all
These are my two cats fudge and Misty.
This is Fudge and he is male.








And this is Misty and she is female.


----------



## Max&Ben (Feb 7, 2003)

Hummm, they are not showing up. I want to see what a cat named "Fudge" looks like


----------



## MadCatz (Apr 27, 2003)

There you go I accidentally set my album on private where i'm hosting these so it didnt work. If you would like to see more pics of Fudge i've got some of hime lying around.


----------



## Bengalsownme (Feb 26, 2003)

AWE!


----------



## Max&Ben (Feb 7, 2003)

Now I see them....they both have cat-i-tude for sure! Fudge looks like he has a snarl to let loose, and Misty looks like she's about to attack a moving bug in the grass. It makes me feel a little guilty about my boys being indoor only, but if you saw this area you would probably do the same. I would love to get some nice outdoor shots. Perhaps I'll harness Max up and take him out for a shoot. He'll hate it though...


----------



## MadCatz (Apr 27, 2003)

Better swap cats mine love to be indoors (except for when nature calls)


----------



## Max&Ben (Feb 7, 2003)

Fudge looks like an outdoor type, I'm surprised he prefers the indoors. After reading about how Fudge picks on Misty, I believe it! He looks somewhat aggressive. It's a shame he does that but cats are very independent by nature....they don't seem to need anyone.

I like him.


----------



## LiCieWishy (Apr 2, 2003)

I agree!.... Fudge has a kinda of mischievious look on his face.... And Misty just looks like such a sweetie. Isn't it funny how cats have so many expressions... that somehow speaks for their personality...more so then dogs... I feel. :wink:


----------



## MadCatz (Apr 27, 2003)

You should see some of my other pics of Fudge with him rolling on the floor in our living room. He does like outdoors in summer but even then he will curl up on one of the beds and go to sleep.


----------

